# just a question for ragdoll breeders



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi just wandering how often and how long your queens go in between calling ? i know it differnet for most cats but both mine are really bad


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not sure it differs between breeds hun. But I can tell you that right before we got Rilly spayed she was calling every 8 days  So calling for 5-6 days and then 8 days gap before starting again. Poor love 

Have you spoken to Em? She might be able to help with some advice


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well cheyenne doesnt call any thing like lytnin lol. chey is on her second call now and so far its 9 days since she started and she is the most vocal cat ever. i keep thinking about shuting her out side in the cat house but i reckon the whole street would complain lol mercy was like aurelia thats why i mated her again. but she would call 8 days and have 5 days break lol i hope she is better this time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Just depends on the cat, ive had silent callers and 1 that never called!

I read that some sort of 'normal' is every 3weeks, unless Im thinking that as thats what Ellie was doing!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well both mine when maiden queens called every 6 weeks and for 7,9 days.but after mercy had her first litter she seemed not to stop lol i find it good as i have to travel for stud as ive got a few more days to snap test and get them to the stud


----------



## holliedale (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi I have bred ragdolls for quite a while now and I must admit I have noticed that maiden queens tend to have a reasonable gap between calls, but once they have had a litter of kittens they can be very persistant callers.
I have a litter at the moment and they are just coming up 7 weeks old and mum has already started to call again !!! every girl is different. out of curosity have you had your ragdolls DNA tested for HCM yet, I know there are still some breeders that have not tested and they really need to. 
you can see my babies on my site Shanstar Ragdolls


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi yeah both my girls are hcm tested normal.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

your ragdolls are beautiful. im hoping to get a website done towards the end of the year when i can apply for a prefix.


----------

